# Is it legal to send fish through couriers?



## ghostsword (27 Apr 2012)

Couple of guys fined for sending live fish through couriers. I did not know that it was illegal.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... -post.html


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## John S (27 Apr 2012)

Hi Luis, 

This has come up before: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... it=posting


----------



## ghostsword (27 Apr 2012)

Shocking... But some retailers sell fish online.. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Antipofish (27 Apr 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Shocking... But some retailers sell fish online..
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> ...



Why the hell shouldn't they ?  How do you think the fish get to the stores in the first place?


----------



## ghostsword (28 Apr 2012)

So why where those guys fined..? I am not shocked that the fish have been posted, but that the guys were fined. I don't get it.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Apr 2012)

Maybe because they were sent in an ordinary package, not with a specialist courier and not marked and handled as live fish.


----------



## John S (28 Apr 2012)

sparkyweasel said:
			
		

> Maybe because they were sent in an ordinary package, not with a specialist courier and not marked and handled as live fish.



I think that is the issue, no specialised courier and labelling. Marking something as fragile and using a standard courier isn't good enough. Here's my fixed then broken in transit 2078 pump head. T*T obviously don't understand the meaning of the word fragile.


----------



## Antipofish (28 Apr 2012)

Crikey !  I hope you gave em what for ! 

So, do you LEGALLY have to use a specialist courier, or can you use any courier as long as you mark them as live fish ?
I am thinking, is this just another storm in a teacup ?  There must be more to it than just having sent some fish through the post.  I wonder how many privately sold and shipped fish arrive safe and sound.  Judging by the number of people on Ebay who send them out and state 100% guaranteed safe delivery, most of the time they arrive ok.


----------



## John S (28 Apr 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Crikey !  I hope you gave em what for !



I did but stupidly signed for it. As I didn't sign for it as damaged T*T weren't liable. They said it was in the small print, I argued that as the receiver I wouldn't know what the T&C's were - they weren't interested.

You might not need a specialist courier, I'm sure I read that parcel force will ship certain livestock as long as you use an express service.


----------



## dean (28 Apr 2012)

as far as im aware theres only one uk courier who willingly accept fish and they have to be properly packaged and labeled ie with heat packs if required and the items are insured, so if you ever buy fish online and the seller states its your rish then they are probably sending them incorectly, they do this because its cheaper.
Fish arrive in the UK inside poly boxes with cardboard outers they have pics of fish on them, you would be amazed how these are handled at the airports, thrown stacked dropped left out in the snow etc etc but most survive


----------



## geaves (29 Apr 2012)

Well according to these people the courier should be registered to carry live fish.


----------



## geaves (29 Apr 2012)

davem said:
			
		

> sparkyweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't, it makes no difference putting 'fragile' tape around a package, judging by the quality of the box i.e. it wasn't fit for purpose...too thin....my advice....never trust a courier, a package will always get there, but they don't handle items with 'kid gloves' just because it has fragile tape on it. If the courier company won't accept liability, perhaps the sender might, but doubtful, and did the sender insure the returned item.


----------



## John S (29 Apr 2012)

The picture is of the outside box. The head was in a much sturdier box that still got damaged. In this case I was lucky as the sender provided a brand new head.


----------

